# في مصانع انتاج الأجهزة الطبية .



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

تحية طيبة .

ماهو دور المهندس الطبي داخل مصانع انتاج الأجهزة الطبية بمختلف انواعها من حيث التصنيع وادارة

العمليات الأنتاجية والأنشطة كافة ؟

سؤال يطرح نفسه وعلى كل مهندس طبي ان يشارك فيه ويعطي رأيه مهما كان .

تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق .

البغدادي .:81:


----------



## eng2006 (14 يناير 2007)

ان يفكر بطؤيقه جيده عنده صناعه الجهاز


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (17 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم،،،

مهندس المعدات الطبية في الحقيقة هو حلقة الوصل بين الطبيب والمهندسيين الالكترون والحاسوب وغيرهم فالكل مكمل البعض لذلك يجب عليه بعد التخرج ان يعمل جاهدا في تطوير نفسه وكسب المهارات العلمية والعملية من حيث الصناعة والانتاج والادارة والاقتصاد فمن طبيعة عمله يجب ان يكون خياله واسع وصبور والبحث في كل جديد والمشاركة في وضع الخطط (اداريا وصناعيا وتجاريا واقتصاديا) والتي يجب ان تكون مرنة قابلة للتطوير في المستقبل والاشراف عليها هذا والله أعلم.

---------------------------------------

كن مع الله يكن معك ويثبت أقدامك


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (17 يناير 2007)

لا غنى للمهندس الطبي عن الطبيب والطبيب عن المهندس الطبي مع العلم ان دور المهندس الطبي اعمق واوسع من حيث التصميم والصناعة لكن يبقى دائما بحاجة الى استشاره الطبيب.
:69:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 أكتوبر 2007)

اخواني الأعزاء .

تحياتي .

لم اجد اجابة شافية للموضوع .

املي ان تكون هناك ردود ومشاركات .

لايمكن للمهندس الطبي اسير المبيعات والتصليح حسب ما يدعي البعض .

لنفكر ما هو دور المهندس الطبي في مصانع انتاج الاجهزة الطبية .

وهل يكون هذا الكم الهائل من الأجهزة في مختلف الميادين الطبية هي بعيدة عن المهندس

الطبي .


البغدادي .:81:


----------



## ahmedshaker (2 أكتوبر 2007)

لايمكن لاي مصنع للاجهزة الطبية ان يقوم مالم يكن المهندس الطبي متواجد بالاضافة الى مهندسين اخرين من اختصاصات اخرى حسب مايتطلب اليه الانتاج ولكن الاساس في عمل الورشة الفنية او التصنيع للاجهزة الطبية هو المهندس الطبي لانه صاحب الاختصاص ويعول عليه العمل بنسبة عالية لذلك وجب عليه ان يكون ملما بجميع الامور الفنية والهندسية والطبية والادارية التي لها علاقة بالعمل الخاص الواجب تنفيذه


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (2 أكتوبر 2007)

مشرفنا الفاضل ... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

في البداية أشكرك جداً على موضوعك المهم جداً .... برأيي المتواضع ... أن الدور الأساسي للمهندس الطبي في مصانع إنتاج الأجهزة الطبية ... يتمحور في محورين رئيسيين ... محور التصميم .... و محور التطوير .... بحيث إن كلا المحوريين يتوقف على مجموعة من العوامل الهندسية المختلفة .... والتي من شأنها أن تراعي ناحيتين رئيسيتين أيضاً .... الناحية الأنسانية وهي ما يتعلق براحة المريض وسلامته وإطمئنانه للجهاز الطبي .... والناحية الأقتصادية وهي ما تتعلق بتكلفة تصنيع الجهاز الطبي وصيانته ... المهندس الطبي الناجح .... والذي يعمل في هذا المجال ... هو الذي يوازن قدر الإمكان بين تلك الناحيتيين ....

تحياتـــــــــــــــــــــي ....

م. حــســـــــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## الفارسة (18 أكتوبر 2007)

اتفق مع المهندس حسنين
لكن دور المهندس الطبي لايزال مجهولا في المؤسسات الصحية عندنا


----------



## am_em (18 أكتوبر 2007)

اتفق تماما مع راى استاذنا حسنين فالمهندس الطبى دوره هااااااااااام جدا فى المصنع فهو من يجتهد لتوفير اقصى امان وراحه للمريض من خلال الاجهزه الطبيه لما لها من اهميه ومسؤليه كبيره فى حياه المرضى(وعلى سبيل المثال اجهزه التنفس الصناعى مثلا)وابتكار ماهو اقل حجما وتكلفه ويؤدى نفس الغرض..............وايضا سهوله فى الاستخدام...........فذاك له فرق كبير ويستحق مجهود المهندس الطبى لتحقيقه لما له من اهميه..........ولا ننسى بساطه التركيب تؤدى لبساطه الصيانه وعدم التعقيد فيها وتقليل الوقت والجهد


----------



## م.عز (18 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


في البداية اشكر الاخ الفاضل شكري محمد نوري على الموضوع 

الهندسة الطبية ....

الكلمة معناها في ذاتها و يمكن ان نقول هي للطب ما اراده من الهندسة
اي ان واجب مهندس الاجهزة الطبية هي ان يقدم للطبيب ما يريده لتشخيص او معرفة حالة المريض او علاجه 

اي انه في المقام الاول مبتكر يستخدم كل فروع العلم لخدمة الطب
اقول كل فروع العلم و ليس الهندسة فقط

اما بالنسبة للمبيعات فيمكن لشخص يعلم بعض "الكلمات عن الجهاز" مع اترامي لمهندسين المبيعات ان يحل محله 

و التصليح فاغلبها اعطال شائعة يمكن لفني متمرس ان يحيط بها جميعها و يكون دور المهندس هنا في الحالات النادرة او الاعطال غير الشائعة

و شكرا


----------



## samar111 (26 يوليو 2009)

مصنع العزبى للصناعات الطبية المتطورة - رئيس مجلس الأدارة الدكتور محسن العزبى و المصنع فى التجمع الخامس


----------



## مهند المهداوي (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

 ان كلمة المهندس الطبي تعني ان هذا الشخص هو ذو اختصاص هندسي له إلمام بالمعلومات الطبية وبمعنى اكاديمي انه مهندس تعرف في دراسته على معظم اقسام الهندسة اضافة الى انه اخذ في دراسته مناهج طبية متنوعة من علم التشريح و علم الفسيولوجي والتحليلات المرضية والقيم الكهربائية الحيوية وهذا ادى الى تاهيله ليكون مهندسا طبيا اي له القدرة على الربط بين العلم الهندسي بكل انواعه وبين الطب بكل انواعه ايضا وله القدرة على التواصل مع الطبيب من اجل الوصول الى اعلى مستوى للخدمة التي يتم تقديمها للمريض وبالنسبة لمؤسسات انتاج الاجهزة الطبية فان هناك فريق مكون من اكثر من اختصاص من المهندسين وقد يكون على رأس الفريق مهندس طبي اضافة الى وجود عدد من الاطباء لابداء الرأي الطبي البحت الذي لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه بكل الاحوال.
 ان من الضروري ان لا نندفع في اعطاء التقديس الغير منطقي للمهندس الطبي لكونه لا يستطيع الاستغناء عن اي من الاختصاصات الاخرى لانها اساس الهندسة ولان الهندسة الطبية تتضمن كل الانواع اي انها ليست نوعا جديدا وانما خليط من كل الانواع مثل اللون الابيض المتكون من كل الالوان.
 ان من اهم المسؤوليات التي تقع على عاتق المهندس الطبي هو عملية انتاج الجهاز الطبي الذي يحتاجه المريض بالتعاون مع الطبيب في عمل التصاميم واجراء التجارب من اجل الوصول الى افضل تصميم وبعد ذلك تبدا عملية التطوير للتخلص من المشاكل التي قد تحدث مستقبلا على الجهاز او من الجهاز تجاه المريض او تجاه المستخدم وهو الطبيب وطبعا فان اغلب الشركات المصنعة حاليا بدات بعمل برامجيات محاكاة من اجل تشغيل الاجهزة المستحدثة افتراضيا من اجل عدم المخاطرة بحياة الناس او تعريضهم للاخطاء التي قد تكون في الجهاز هنا يدخل دور مهندس البرامجيات بالتعاون مع المهندس الطبي في تصميم البرامج التي تحتاجها الشركة المصنعة وكما نرى فان معظم الاجهزة بدات تتحول تدريجيا الى الحوسبة وهنا سنحتاج الى مهندس الكترونيك وايضا بالتعاون من المهندس الطبي لتصميم الـ(interface) المطلوبة من اجل توصيل الاشارات الحيوية الى الحاسبة وتحليلها والخروج بنتائج كما في جهاز (HOLTER) مثلا.
 بعد ذلك تكون المسؤولية التالية للمهندس الطبي هو العمل على ادامة الجهاز الطبي وصيانته عن طريق تدريب الكوادر الهندسية الطبية على كل المشاكل التي قد تحدث للجهاز وخطوات التشغيل وتدريب الكوادر الطبية على تشغيل الجهاز وعمل الاختبارات التي تضمن استيعابهم للمعلومات التي عرضها عليهم.​عذرا على الاطالة ولكن هذا ما اختلج بصدري فرايت ان اشارككم به.​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على تفاعلك مع الموضوع .

ننتظر مساهمة الاعضاء وخاصتا الذين لديهم تجربة داخل المصانع .

البغدادي


----------



## م. فادي الغريز (29 يوليو 2009)

مهندس الاجهزه الطبيه يجب عليه ان يتسم بشخصه قويه جميله داخل هذه المصانع والانتاجات وعليه ان يكمل بعض الدراسات في الادارة والتجاره وتحسن الانتاج اي كورات في اي جامعه وبذلك يمتلك القدره على مواجهة اي صعاب داخل اي من المصانع او الشركات 
تحياتي


----------



## mustafa el (31 يوليو 2009)

on facebook group

جروب طلبة الهندسة الطبية
جروب طلبة الهندسة الطبية


----------



## baseemsh (4 أغسطس 2009)

جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضوع المتميز 
واحب ان انوه لنقطة هامة 
في بلداننا العربية اليوم وكما ذكر الاخوة لا وجود لمبدء عمل المهندس في التطوير وقيادة عمليات الانتاج 
فالمهندس بعد تخرجه ان كان محظوظا يقدر على ايجاد عمل لدى احدى الشركات التي قد تضعة في مركز مدير الصيانة بعد عامين وايضا هو مطالب بالقيام بعمليلت ميدانية ليحافظ على مركزه
فهو يضطر لان يقوم بعمل الفني ويتعود عليه ومع الزمن فهو لن يبدي اهتمام لعملية التطوير وووووووو

في الوقت الذي يتجه فيه مهندسين اخرين للعمل في اتجاه اخر 

وتجد الفني وباختصاره 3 سنوات دراسة 

واحتكاكه بشكل اكبر في مجال العمل قد يصل الى ما لا يصل اليه المهندس
في الواقع انا لا احط من قيمة الفني ولكن احاول ان ابدي واوضح موقف ووضع المهندس وخاصة الطبي في بلادنا 
ولم جزييييييييييييييييل الشكر
برعاية الله...


----------



## BME-Rose (5 أغسطس 2009)

تحية طيبة بصراحة الموضوع محير في بلادنا العربيةوبرأيي فإنه لايوجد في وطننا العربي مصانع انتاج أجهزة طبية بمعنى الكلمة ، بل يوجد وكلاء لشركات أجنبية للاستيراد والتوزيع (سواء تجهيزات Hardware أو برامج تحكم بأجهزة Software)كما يوجد مشاريع متوسطة تستحق براءات اختراع وتحتاج لتمويل لتصبح مصانعودور المهندس الطبي حينها سيبدأ منذ مرحلة التصميم (لأنه الشخص الأمثل الذي يعرف مدى ملاءمة الجهاز المصمم مع الجسم البشري ومع المكان الذي سيوضع فيه) مروراً بمراحل التصنيع والانتاج وهذا يتطلب منه خبرات نوعية ، وانتهاءً بإعطاء إرشادات ومتطلبات الصيانة الوقائية والدورية، والاصلاح


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاصل ان التصنيع والجديد يخرج من الجامعة اي من طرف الدكاترة وبحوثهم سواء الجهاز او البرنامج ولكن للاسف هذا غير متوفر عند العرب وقد فاتنا وكب التطور في هذا المجال 
اذا لا يستطيع المصنع العربي بمهندسيه البداية من الصفر كما لا نستطيع اخذ الغرب كقاعدة للبداية او منافستهم فلا الميزانية ولا الخبرة تسمحان ولكن يستطيع المهندس العربي العمل مع الشركات الكبرى الغربية وتقديم الكثير لها
وانا واثقة باذن الله


----------

